# Bahama Breeze suggestions



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

I'll be herfing at Bahama Breeze in Towson MD tonight with some friends. I see that there are multiple locations across the US so I thought I would ask for any suggestions on good menu items and cigar/drink pairings. I see they have a "tropical mojito" with different kinds of fruit, looks kinda good.

They have a room (outdoor) with a fire pit and I think we will be able to smoke despite the new antismoking laws of Maryland.


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

the teriyaki wings are good but not great.
i would say that the seared ahi tuna salad is a GOOD MEAL.
mojitos are ok and somewhat mediocore. the frozon house drink with the "catus shooter" aint bad.
if you want to stay more on the mojito line,they do have an extensive rum selection,however i would suggest an Appleton Estate on the rocks/slice of lime and whatever you got to smoke.

btw BB also owns "Smokey Bones" rest. too.


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

Bananas Supreme---bananas, ice cream, banana-nut bread covered in a butterscotch-brandy sauce....ahhhhhhhhh man it is gooood :tu

You will not be disappointed!


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

i was only there once. i heard they have mashed sweet potatoes that are great. I had the kabob's, and they were very good, but I wouldn't go back just for them.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

I've never been there, but heard it was just 'ok'. I did NOT know they had a good rum list, that's all I need to hear to justify a trip to Towson in the near future!

Write back and let me know how the smoking works out for ya, fire pit+cigar+rum=damn good night in my book.


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

Well the evening didn't work out quite as originally planned. We couldn't reserve the room with the fireplace because there were only six of us. So that meant no smoking. Of course me and my friend smoked on the way up (I had a HdM Dark Sumatra and he had a few cigarettes) and the way home (I had a CI legends Pepin and he had a Torano exodus silver...and a few cigarettes).

The restaurant was not bad. Pretty big and had a nice feel to it. I just stuck with familiar stuff...bass ale, black and tan, another bass, burger and fries. The rum drinks were so frickin expensive my three 20 oz beers were about the same as two mixed drinks. The waitress dropped my hamburger so I got some free jerk shrimp while they made another.

Good fun and good cigars in the car. All in all a nice evening but I am soooo tired today.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Their Bahama Red is a decent beer. Nothing to write home about, but decent.


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

fizguy said:


> I see they have a "tropical mojito" with different kinds of fruit, looks kinda good.


The only fruit in a mojito is a lime, anything else in there and it ain't a mojito.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

I've had some great times at the one in Tampa. They have a couple of live bands that play outside and it's right on the Water. I was able to smoke outside on there deck area.


----------



## nubbin_left (Dec 17, 2007)

The tostones on the appetizer menu are great, and it's a LARGE portion for an appetizer...chicken with other vegetables/spices served atop plantain slices.

Also, their new firecracker shrimp is tasty.

Margarita chicken...with Cuervo tequila sauce.

The "painkiller" drink has a hint of nutmeg, a smoky spice that complements cigars.

Great patio environment. Enjoy!


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I was there once at one in Jersey before the ban hit , was kind of amazed that they had a cabinet humidor and sold cigars then , though not anymore . The only food I remember as being great were the Habanero Wings , real sweet and really hot , haven't been back though .


----------

